# whitfield traditions t300p



## trush (Mar 30, 2011)

just picked up a used whitfield traditions t300p pellet stove anyone know anything about this stove? tips.. ??


----------



## pastera (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the Lennox T300P - pretty much the same stove just Lennox took over

Stove responds well to the leaf blower cleaning method 

Pull the baffle
pull ash dump slider
clean pellet grate
clean the firebox
clean the heat exchanger tubes
open the damper completely 
run a brush through the exhaust
with the door open hook leaf blower in vacuum mode to exhaust - run until exhaust is clear
stuff a rag into the exhaust port at the bottom right of the heat exchanger - run the blower again
move rag over to lower left port in exchanger - repeat ...
pull rag
replace baffle
close ash dump
replace pellet grate - easy to install backwards if your not careful
empty ash pan
reset damper

turn on stove and enjoy

To start if you run out of pellets, just fill the grate to just under the top air holes and turn on - no need to start and restart to fill the auger as the manual states.

Aaron


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 31, 2011)

Remember the leaf blower gets used outside of the house in vacuum mode.

You can also use a very strong shop vacuum in place of the leaf blower, just don't hook it up to blow air through the hose (yep it has been done on accident) otherwise a big huge cloud of soot will make a mess of your house.


----------



## Garjan111 (Mar 31, 2011)

ha ha smokey. Is that how you got your name?

Gary


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 31, 2011)

Garjan111 said:
			
		

> ha ha smokey. Is that how you got your name?
> 
> Gary



Nope, If you like I can find the post made about it by the very surprised stove cleaner.

ETA: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/71279/


----------



## Garjan111 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my. You can bet if I did that I wouldn't be posting any pictures or telling anyone.


----------



## trush (Mar 31, 2011)

i noticed the stove i got does not have firebrick around the sides and the back ...should it be run without ??  i vented 3/4 the way up the chimney adapted a 4" ss flex pipe to the 3" t that came with i have it sitting in front of a fireplace so its going up the chimney


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Apr 1, 2011)

pellets101 said:
			
		

> i noticed the stove i got does not have firebrick around the sides and the back ...should it be run without ??  i vented 3/4 the way up the chimney adapted a 4" ss flex pipe to the 3" t that came with i have it sitting in front of a fireplace so its going up the chimney



The manual should tell you if that fake stuff is decorative or required for proper functioning.  You can also contact Lennox the current holder of the Whitfield brand.

ETA: While some manuals indicate a partial lining is ok, from a purely operational view it can also cause a lot of mess to accumulate between the liner and chimney depending upon how good a job you do with blocking things off you can wind up with the mess dripping trough the block off and into the fireplace opening etc ...

The lining really should extend to the top of the chimney and have a properly fitted chimney cap, followed by the vent termination.  That keeps the crud out of any areas where things can drip back down where you will not be happy having the mess.


----------

